# you gotta see this



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

theres a link to a video *in here*

of a heron jackin this guys koi


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

i would of shot that bird..lol


----------



## Kory (Jun 5, 2003)

lol his fish got jacked


----------



## ChiMmeCHanGa (Aug 10, 2004)

damn thats jus like the time i wuz at my friends pond and saw seagal come down and take 1 of his smalle kois... u shoulda seen the look on his face, lol


----------



## yorkshire (Jul 27, 2004)

:laugh: nice bird but letting it eat his fish......


----------



## SLANTED (Dec 7, 2003)

That bird has expensive taste. . .


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

I would have shot that heron


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

:laugh: dam that sucks


----------



## Lonald (Jan 10, 2004)

lemmywinks said:


> I would have shot that heron :laugh:


 in the face


----------



## slckr69 (Feb 21, 2004)

When i was working last year for a guy we were on koi guarding detial cuz those bastards stole a ton... lol we used to shoot them.. shhh dont tell anyone .lol i think its illegal


----------



## air*force*one (Mar 5, 2004)

lemmywinks said:


> I would have shot that heron :laugh:


 Ditto i wouldent have been like o o o o a big bird is gonna eat my fish GET THE CAMERA!


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

air*force*one said:


> Ditto i wouldent have been like o o o o a big bird is gonna eat my fish GET THE CAMERA!


 Just picturing someone saying that is Funny!


----------



## Serygo (May 17, 2004)

the owner is stupid.
insted of watching and doing that I would have shot him with a blow dart, or something then grilled him, and just fed it to some other animals or something....
Who knows.


----------



## JAC (Jan 19, 2004)

Hahahaha, that fish got 0wned







.


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

slckr69 said:


> When i was working last year for a guy we were on koi guarding detial cuz those bastards stole a ton... lol we used to shoot them.. shhh dont tell anyone .lol i think its illegal


 Extremely illegal, shooting wading birds is not an option (federal offense).

FYI:


> MIGRATORY BIRD TREATY ACT OF 1918: an act of the U.S. legislature created to protect migratory bird species, their eggs, and their nests. It authorized the Secretary of Agriculture to oversee hunting regulations and the sale and transport of migratory birds, and to prosecute violators of the act.


I think if people are dumb enough to make their fish accessible like that, they deserve such a show.

Now, to lighten up..... that was funny, I'm actually impressed that the bird could fly off with a fish that size.

Reminds me of how I used to "Road Run" for herps (Crockeeper and Poly can probably relate) and have had crows and herons snatch small snakes before I could get them. Aggrevating but you can't help but laugh!


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

Wow that sucks! Quick bird though


----------



## slckr69 (Feb 21, 2004)

ok to shoot a blue heron is very very illegal.. but sometimes when u have outdooor ponds its gonna happen... thats why i got a dog.. but the cat seems to be eying them too.. ill teach her ill put her by my p tank


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

That's another couple of hundreds down the drain


----------

